# Trench work



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Always use a trench box.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Where you going to work in that grave? The company I work for does about 10 sewer and water laterals a week. They did that amount for about 12 years with no trench box, with no mishaps. 2 years ago got pinched by Osha. Now it's trench box all the time, if caught not using it, you get a pink slip.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Looked at it closer, I thought the box was a ladder. Now it really puts that trench into perspective.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More box was about to go in I think. I haven't been to that job site.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

It ain't worth it with out it, no matter how tough or brave you are......


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Installing 15" storm drain pipe on this job.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

moonapprentice said:


> It ain't worth it with out it, no matter how tough or brave you are......


Correct, I don't take ditch chances. We use trench box regularly.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

How do you do that with that size pipe and a box. Are u in the box and the machine operator pushes the pipe together, or come along, or other way?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That box has wheels on it i think. Just push it down the ditch. It should be 3'wide.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> That box has wheels on it i think. Just push it down the ditch. It should be 3'wide.




Do you rent different boxes for various jobs or do you own that one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That one we rented. We have a aluminum box for small repairs but this ditch is 100+' long so one with wheels was an easy decision.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That ditch side collapsed again.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Clean it up and git 'er done.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice work. Can't be too safe. A laborer friend's father, also a laborer, was killed in a ditch years ago.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The heat is making this job tough. I'm getting to old to even help out. I spent most of the day under a canopy watching. But almost done. 










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tell them guys to be careful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

